# Zeon zoysia weed control (new sod)



## Tadams1186 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hello! This is my first post and was wondering if anyone could help.. a few days ago I treated my 1000 sq ft zeon zoysia sod that was installed May 3,2019 with T-Zone SE. overall the sod looks great, but the weeds are an issue for me. I've included a couple photos. Hey he sod has been treated with liquid fert, some iron, humic acid, limestone and some T- Zone SE about 3 days ago. Doesn't appear as though the herbicide application helped at all but looking for any advice! Thanks! I'm located in Maryland in the transition zone.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I'd try Celsius as a general weed control. Others will surely chime in. It may take time to work and next Spring try Prodiamine as a pre-emergent.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

You have probably seen The Grass Factor's video on T-Zone SE, but in case you haven't seen it.






Personally, I hand weed my lawn, it's part of the obsession. I didn't put much in the way of a herbicide on my Zeon sod the first season. I use an Ice-pick tool to lightly loosen the root zone and then work the weed out roots and all. My long term goal has been to thicken up the grass barrier to the soil zone. Many of my smaller weeds don't actually get all the way root in the soil, they become suspended in the grass leaf zone. This makes them very easy to remove. After you've pulled enough by hand, you know which are troublesome, and which you can one hand while you're having your morning coffee. If your yard is like mine, you'll have trouble spots, like near the street on the upwind corner. A side benefit of using the pick, I'm also probing the soil. If I find a rock that is just under the surface, I'll search out it's edges and determine if it is large enough that I need to cut it out too. The more you get your hands dirty the more it all makes sense. Enjoy your lawn.



Hers's a little game of where's Waldo. There's no less than 5 weeds in this pic. I look for irregular patterns and colors, to help find the buggers.


----------



## Tadams1186 (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks! I'll do some hand weeding and I have a similar tool as you do. Once reelnmowing starts next week I hope to choke out the weeds by mowing low. How low do you mow and do you reel mow?


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Tadams1186 said:


> Thanks! I'll do some hand weeding and I have a similar tool as you do. Once reelnmowing starts next week I hope to choke out the weeds by mowing low. How low do you mow and do you reel mow?


Mowing low won't really choke them out, it just makes miniature weeds out of them. 

I am currently mowing at 5/8". Take a look at my Lawn Journal, it's been quite the journey.

Good Luck, many are here to help.


----------



## Tadams1186 (Jun 10, 2019)

Tony, WOW!!! Well done sir! I have an area of 6,000 sq ft out back of the pool area I showed in the pic that I had leveled last year and I will be adding drainage and a retaining wall and several inches of sand/peat moss and putting down bent grass for a croquet court! I'm hoping to start and finish before September. I'll def create a lawn journal as you did. Super cool!


----------

